# JaSlyn, the half a pound Chihuahua Pup!



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

JaSlyn my Chihuahua puppy <3 At the moment she's 6 weeks old. 

Pictures!














































Last one is a shirt made out of a sock! xD


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like she's wanting a pretty urgent nail trim 

Very cute though, congrats


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Looks like she's wanting a pretty urgent nail trim
> 
> Very cute though, congrats


Oooh yeah the first thing I did when I got home was cut her nails xD That first pic was literally first time my daughter saw her! It was a surprise lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh! A sock!!!! That's adorable.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Oh my gosh! A sock!!!! That's adorable.


Hahaha yeah thanks! Didn't have anything that fit her xD


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Adorable! Congrats!

I always wonder how small my boy would have been if I had had him as a pup. He is 7.25 lbs as an adult. How big is your cutie charted to be?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

awww  was she a singleton pup?


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

that boot pic .... AHHH!!!! SO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Adorable! Congrats!
> 
> I always wonder how small my boy would have been if I had had him as a pup. He is 7.25 lbs as an adult. How big is your cutie charted to be?


My veterinarian told me to expect her to be around 3lbs


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Keechak said:


> awww  was she a singleton pup?


If you mean if she was an only pup? Nope! She had three other brothers and sisters, who according to the breeder all "died". Two from parvo and one broken neck. Honestly I don't believe him, parvo would have hit the whole litter and according to him only half the pups got it. My friend was promised a dog from the litter and conveniently all died except the one that was gonna make him money :c


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

JanJanBunny said:


> If you mean if she was an only pup? Nope! She had three other brothers and sisters, who according to the breeder all "died". Two from parvo and one broken neck. Honestly I don't believe him, parvo would have hit the whole litter and according to him only half the pups got it. My friend was promised a dog from the litter and conveniently all died except the one that was gonna make him money :c


Still tough start for a small breed. Normally they don't leave their breeders till around 10-12 weeks old in good circumstances. 
Hope you keep an eye out for hypoglycemia and the like, the tiny dogs at such a young age are very susceptible to it, far more so than larger dogs.

Maturing at 3 pounds should put him right in the normal range for the breed standard then. Good luck with him, hope he has a better start with you!


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Still tough start for a small breed. Normally they don't leave their breeders till around 10-12 weeks old in good circumstances.
> Hope you keep an eye out for hypoglycemia and the like, the tiny dogs at such a young age are very susceptible to it, far more so than larger dogs.
> 
> Maturing at 3 pounds should put him right in the normal range for the breed standard then. Good luck with him, hope he has a better start with you!


I'm well prepared! I supply 2cc's of Nutri-Cal a day and studying vet technolgy so I read a lot about them xD 

I honestly think she wouldn't have lasted another week with that backyard breeder. She was full of worms and the breeder never considered to deworm, KNOWING they had it, when I dewormed her she got rid of a looot of roundworms, the pile was bigger than her head  That's why I decided to just take her, he gave me the option not to and wait a little, but there was no reason to. He had already weaned her, he wasn't planning on having her vaccinated or dewormed and he forced the mother in a bird cage with the babe during her stay, the sooner all the pups were out, the sooner the mom was free :\ 

I felt the guilt of taking a dog too young but I thought with the circumstances and my pretty good medical and behavioral knowledge, that I could handle the challenge :3


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

How do you socialize a pup that small?


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

wow what a tiny pup


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

chimunga said:


> How do you socialize a pup that small?


I don't, here in Puerto Rico Parvo virus is a very, *very* big threat. Most owners lose their pups because of it, lacking knowledge about it they go outside with their dog, a week or two later, parvo hits hard. We have 100,000 abandoned dogs on the island, most of them sick to the bone. I never take any of my animals outside of the house when they're young, here it's nearly negligent behavior. Once she has all her shots and spayed, by then she'll be larger too, then I'll start with other dog socialization, but for now she's safe and sound inside.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

5 s corral said:


> wow what a tiny pup


Yup! xD I'm hoping some rapid growth in the next few months! So she can reach a healthy 3 or even 4 pounds! Vet said 3 is more likely.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw what a cute Chi puppy!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Adorable! Congrats!
> 
> I always wonder how small my boy would have been if I had had him as a pup. He is 7.25 lbs as an adult. How big is your cutie charted to be?


Didn't mean to hijack thread but just saw this and had to comment- those charts are SO completely off. From 2-12 weeks grey went from "charting" 4 lbs, to not even registering on the chart (too small) to "charting" like 7.5 lbs.

I think the most accurate thing ended up being the triple weight at 8 weeks for full adult weight. Then again, I wonder if Grey didn't follow the charts as closely because of her health issues. 

OP, pup is too cute!


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! So far she's doing fine, except she refuses to eat x.x Every time I go to the vet for the problem (three times now) she eats just fine, but at home? NOPE. Tried different foods and such and just ugh, I made a post about it in the health section if any suggestions pop up


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Update!!!!! So she's a MILLION times healthier  So I wanted to update you guys on the now *11 ounces dog*! xD









Trying out her collar, still just a little too big hahahah She's wearing a kitten collar in the mean time ^_^ 









Boyfriend bought her a carrier :3









She likes to sleep on my foot xD









She likes my boots









Like, REALLY likes my boots.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg she's so precious! It looks like she really needs to grow into her big girl collar, her tag is about as big as her head lol!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Omg she's so precious! It looks like she really needs to grow into her big girl collar, her tag is about as big as her head lol!


She is SO CUTE, but be careful socializing her with other dogs. Kabota is great with other dogs, but with dogs that small, he gets weird. I think it's predatory drift, which is where dogs see other dogs as prey rather than a member of the same species. He's never actually chased another dog, let alone attacked one, but he gets way too focused for my comfort.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow so tiny! 
She's very cute.  Congrats!


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Omg she's so precious! It looks like she really needs to grow into her big girl collar, her tag is about as big as her head lol!


LOL I knooow I was like omg you will fall if you wear this xD I just wanted to see how we were on the growing rofl


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> She is SO CUTE, but be careful socializing her with other dogs. Kabota is great with other dogs, but with dogs that small, he gets weird. I think it's predatory drift, which is where dogs see other dogs as prey rather than a member of the same species. He's never actually chased another dog, let alone attacked one, but he gets way too focused for my comfort.


Unfortunately I don't have the availability to socialize her with other dogs. Parvo is a *very* big threat in this town, literally the dog killer :\ No one is careful, they never vaccinate, they never train, and worse of all they are mostly tick infested. I can't even have my dog in the yard for fear of the ticks. I didn't OWN a dog and I had my yard infested with the ticks because my neighbors wouldn't even think about buying preventives. I'm moving to Florida next year and hopefully I can start (late admittedly) on the socializing with other dogs. Dogs are still pets in this country, and pets that don't deserve much respect either :\ I hate it


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

There's parvo running wild here as well, though not as bad. I still took my puppy out three weeks after her last shot. So somewhere around 3.5 months old.
I did however have friends with adult vaccinated dogs come over and meet her. From your pics I see that she hangs around your shoes a lot. You should definitely stop her from doing that and not let her have any access to outside shoes. You can also bring the virus on your shoes, per our vet.

She is a darling  I can't honestly imagine a dog that small, I would be terrified of hurting her by accident.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Prozax said:


> There's parvo running wild here as well, though not as bad. I still took my puppy out three weeks after her last shot. So somewhere around 3.5 months old.
> I did however have friends with adult vaccinated dogs come over and meet her. From your pics I see that she hangs around your shoes a lot. You should definitely stop her from doing that and not let her have any access to outside shoes. You can also bring the virus on your shoes, per our vet.
> 
> She is a darling  I can't honestly imagine a dog that small, I would be terrified of hurting her by accident.


I disinfect my shoes every time I get home because I'm at a vet tech school almost everyday lol Thanks for the advice tho ^_^


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

She's such a precious little thing. I wonder how big she will get. I'm glad she's feeling better!


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

d_ray said:


> She's such a precious little thing. I wonder how big she will get. I'm glad she's feeling better!


Im super curious too! And yes I'm super glad she's better, every time I see her eat I get overjoyed lol I've had to let go of my "get the best food out there" mentality and just be happy she eats SOMETHING xD


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Update!









She's been doing fantastic and in fact has a biiiit of a round belly rofl Someone has been getting too much food!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

JanJanBunny said:


> Update!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY! I got scared looking at an update hoping it wasnt bad. Did you ever find clothes for her? Was cleaning out Greys old stuff that doesn't fit her anymore (what?! never thought that would happen) and thinking I should ship it to someone who could use it!


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Rescued said:


> YAY! I got scared looking at an update hoping it wasnt bad. Did you ever find clothes for her? Was cleaning out Greys old stuff that doesn't fit her anymore (what?! never thought that would happen) and thinking I should ship it to someone who could use it!


I haven't no  The stores around me refuse to sell guinea pig clothes cuz no one buys it xD I try to be like "but if you diiiid I bet people would!" 

And nope! Good update! She's healthy and a bit too fat rofl And her last vaccinations are on monday <3

Only bad thing is that I found a tick on her today ;( And I have no idea what to use since she's so small x.x; I had an infestation years ago (this is my parent's house) and if they ever find out she had ONE, they'd kill me! My neighbors don't use tick prevention so I get all the ticks they have too x.x; Im scared it'll become a problem, so Im googling!


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Updates!

She's finally done with all her vaccines and she weighs 1.20 lb!  She looks like a dog now! XD


















Training to "Stay" on this one. She's super hyper, only place I CAN train her is on the bed lol


















"Helping" me do laundry









Getting her used to the leash! It's a cat leash, everything else was too heavy!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She is the cutest!


----------



## Matvej (Mar 5, 2015)

although I have a big dog, I love small, especially Chihuahuas. Chihuahua puppy is something especial - tiny living toy!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She is SO adorable! I brought home my girl Leia when she was 13-14 weeks old and she weighed a little more than your girl...just under 2 lbs. I had never owned a dog so TINY before! It is definitely an experience! My girl is now nearly a year old and still isn't quite 4 lbs but she makes up for it in personality and smarts. As i'm sure your girl does as well .


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys! This semester in college I've been silly busy  

But here're more updates! 

An old one I forgot to upload!









Still has a thing about shoes lol









I had been looking for her for HOURS!!!!.... She was under the pillows...









Finally found an xxsmall dress that is SMALLER than usual that fits her! ^________^


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She is so adorable! It is awesome to see her growing bigger and stronger with every post. Her personality really shows!


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

She's officially 2 pounds! I was busy, sad, and happy again. Went through tough times feeling regretful about having my adorable pup. Overwhelmed about having a puppy that is constantly sick, but I stuck with those feelings and felt them, and let them go. She woulda been dead if not for me <3 I was the right peron for her <3 Love her! Here's some new pics I've neglected to post up!


----------



## North&South (May 20, 2015)

What a cutie! She looks good.  She obviously adores you.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

DO YOU SEE THAT?! THAT MY FRIEND, IS HAAAAAAAIR. Her neck always had hair, but under the white? THAT IS ALL NEW HAIR!!!! ^__________^ Im so excited!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Yay!!!!!! (Also, very interested in that manicure ...)


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> Yay!!!!!! (Also, very interested in that manicure ...)


XD I get bored and do stuff to my nails rofl 




























If I had pet friendly polish I'd do it to JaSlyn too XD


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Back from the vet. She has a pending surgery to remove the extra teeth, they're gonna take the opportunity to spay her (to help with the demodectic mange). And she has yet ANOTHER shampoo along with lime dip for the demodex since first round of treatments did nothing. She also now is on a prescribed diet (Z/D). Ugh. If in two weeks they see no improvement, biopsy of the skin as well (thats why the dental procedure is pushed two weeks, so they do it all under one anesthesia round). They're hoping that with the spay she miiiiight get a bit heavier and be able to start on thyroid medications, because despite the fact that she's too young for the tests (as she's growing, the results will always be inconclusive until she's a year old) they're pretty sure that's the problem, but can't medicate her until she's either heavier or older.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

This is how she likes to cuddle lately lol She spent a day or two off me because she pooped on me XD SO, she's apologetic hahahaha


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So cute! I hope she gets better.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Biopsy date confirmed! Aug. 25th. They'll also be spaying her (yeah, THIS young, she's already having problems with demodex and whatever else is going on, so they don't want her heat cycles affecting it more) and removing some extra baby teeth that never fell out. My boyfriend will be paying it (and Im super grateful cuz I ran out of the savings emergency fund I had in all these trips T_T)


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Biopsy is done, now waiting on results :c 

She was also spayed and had 9 extra teeth removed T_T But she's doing fine!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so glad everything went well with the surgery. Hoping you can get some answers from the biopsy.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Much better after her biopsy, spay and teeth removal <3


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

So glad and relieved to read that!! Yay JaSlyn!


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Mom is finally home, Stuart (the second one) finally met his owner, he's actually way nicer and calmer these days. LOOK! Both laying down! xD

Stuart has a smaller pen cuz mom doesn't keep him in there a lot, just during cleaning etc, she's retired, has more time to watch for potty accidents than me xD He's getting spots without pads and not doing his business there, so yay! JaSlyn's bigger but full of pads because no matter the basic techniques for potty training, she still potties everywhere she stands x.x;


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Biopsy results are in! Allergies to something (future testing planned) and bacterial pyoderma (taken care of by Convenia for now). 










OmW to the vet soon though, she woke up with bloody diarrhea x.x; Possibly parvovirus since it's been too long since the shot for it to be a side effect. The doc comes in at 10am, so I'll be there around that time.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh noooo I hope Jaslyn catches a break soon!

She is adorable by the way.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Oh noooo I hope Jaslyn catches a break soon!
> 
> She is adorable by the way.


Thanks! Thankfully not parvo, but also no idea why she has bloody diarrhea. She's on meds and if by next Monday I don't see improvement without the meds, I'm to go back. The meds have it sort of under control (only two days of meds tho) but if when the meds are done she STILL has it, we gotta see what's causing it, cuz by then it isn't just some random thing she ate.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Poor munchkin, sounds like she's having a rough start! 
Toby was the same way, his first year was just money FLYING out of my pocket... second year was a little better. His third year though - Ace. Totally perfect. He's been in for his annual, and like 1 other thing - it's been SO NICE. Hopefully JaSlyn follows the same sort of path and gives you a break soon. 

Best of luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> Poor munchkin, sounds like she's having a rough start!
> Toby was the same way, his first year was just money FLYING out of my pocket... second year was a little better. His third year though - Ace. Totally perfect. He's been in for his annual, and like 1 other thing - it's been SO NICE. Hopefully JaSlyn follows the same sort of path and gives you a break soon.
> 
> Best of luck! Keep us updated!


Sorry for such late reply, school got way busy!

I've had a couple of people tell me the same thing, even the doctors I've seen are hopeful that once she matures she'll be better! ^___^


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Guess who turned a year old yesterday and mommy forgot because of evil projects and exams?! (She's getting a cupcake next paycheck!)


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

It's been months since I've been here! Sorry for the lack of updates! I've been terribly busy in my last semester of college. We have a move coming up on June which has also been taking my time! 

GREAT news! JaSlyn is full of hair! 









After trying everything we could imagine, the doctor told me to give her Ivermectin daily and to just wait it out. That her bacterial pyoderma really couldn't be well treated until the Demodex flairs stopped, which usually happen after the dog's hormones settle. In fact, they were hopeful that the pyoderma would not be a problem if the Demodex stopped being such a jerk. And would you look at that? She's amazing!

I AM nervous though, we're moving to Florida in June and hope that if I just take her medical record and the prescription from the veterinarian here, they'll just continue giving me the ivermectin without any further diagnostic tests. She's been through too many procedures and I'm done having her poked around. What do you guys think?

Anyways, more pictures! 


















How we cuddle <3 



















She voluntarily gets into my purses in car rides, I think it's cuz of the A/C making her too cold!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw so cute! I'm glad you've found a solution. You can buy ivermectin over the counter. How long will you need to give it to her?


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

she is so tiny! Glad to hear an update and happy to hear the demodex is under control.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Aw so cute! I'm glad you've found a solution. You can buy ivermectin over the counter. How long will you need to give it to her?


Doc said forever ._.; Whenever I stop giving it to her, she goes straight back to itch-ville. The ivermectin I give her isn't an injection though, it's oral, is that available over the counter as well?


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Yess! She's sooo much better! And yeah her size surprised me when I got her! I didn't expect her to be SO small! She's at least 2.2 lbs now lol! Officiall 1kg! XD


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes you can buy oral ivermectin over the counter they sell it at a lot of stores that carry livestock supplies. I would still consult the vet first. With such a small dog I would be worried about overdosing.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

JaSlyn unfortunately passed away on September 18th, 2016. Reasons are unknown. 









Just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## Ash&Bailey (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss. RIP JaSlyn


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss


----------

